# Moving to the Torch, Marina



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm moving in over the weekend. Just wondering if anyone on the forum was in the Torch and whether they'd want to meet up over the next week or so.

Cheers


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG I really hope this is a joke! Did you not hear about the Torch?!?!













LOL.. just kidding


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> OMG I really hope this is a joke! Did you not hear about the Torch?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






HAHAHA! you are SO BAD! i don't live in the Torch and I nearly stroked out reading this!!!


----------



## clean slate (Aug 25, 2011)

beeniesmiles said:


> HAHAHA! you are SO BAD! i don't live in the Torch and I nearly stroked out reading this!!!


Will someone enlighten me about the torch...


----------



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi bjf83,

My wife and I are also planning to move to the torch. It looks like a great complex with amazing views. PM if you want to go for some beers.


----------



## Benee (Jul 13, 2011)

It is a great building my wife and I have been here for 6 weeks!


----------



## cdd (Aug 25, 2011)

*Sailing??*

Ok, so I saw the word Marina... I have to ask about the sailing in Dubai. I have found that there are several sailing clubs. Does anyone here on the forum sail? Would love to hear from you about the clubs you like, which oes are fairly active, etc. 

I am a huge fan of Melges', I really like the sport boats. But I currently work foredeck on a Soverel 33 in competative racing. What is the sailing activity like there in Dubai? 

Caroline


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am a sailor, but new to Dubai for only a couple of months. As I have been busy with sorting my life here, no chance yet to check much on the sailing seen. There are a few Marinas around that are where the sailboats are....Dubai Offshore Sailing Club is one.

It hasn't been the season since I have been here...very hot...but getting better already.

Note that the Dubai Marina isn't for sailing. Problem with those pesky bridges.

I have no idea about any one-design or racing scenes here...not ever been one of my scenes really. Happy to get involved and crew if possible though. Obviously there are some large international races held here throughout the year however.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

cdd said:


> Ok, so I saw the word Marina... I have to ask about the sailing in Dubai. I have found that there are several sailing clubs. Does anyone here on the forum sail? Would love to hear from you about the clubs you like, which oes are fairly active, etc.
> 
> I am a huge fan of Melges', I really like the sport boats. But I currently work foredeck on a Soverel 33 in competative racing. What is the sailing activity like there in Dubai?
> 
> Caroline


I suggest you check out DIMC (Dubai International Marine Club) which is between JBR and the Westin Hotel on al Sufouh. They organise and host a number of sailing events and other competitions and races, both local and international. Their website should also give you an overview of what is going on in the sailing world. 

I believe Abu Dhabi is also trying to do more on that scene as are a number of smaller Marinas across the Emirates. The best bet is to try to Google it. You might not find anything on their actual websites but old newspaper articles from Gulf News giving info might provide a good starting place of what is on the horizon.


----------

